# Montclair to Palm Springs



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

I am looking for anyone that might have the route description of the old MS 150 mile ride that started somewhere near Ontario and made its way all the way out to Palm Springs. I had it, and of course, lost it. 
I have time off in about 10 days and was thinking of riding out there,spending the night, and returning the next morning. Not sure if I am up to almost 200 miles in 2 days, but will find out by trying. Thanks in advance for any help. Bill


----------

